# Does New Outback Come With Battery?



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Sorry to just list my questions, but it's probably the easiest way to do it.

1. Will our new Outback 28RSDS come with a battery?

2. How many batteries will we need/want if we occassionally want to dry camp for a couple of days at a time?

3. Best place to order Equal-i-zer hitch, Prodigy brake controller?

4. Should we order the Equal-izer hitch and a hitch ball with the highest # rating?

5. What am I forgetting? What else will we wish we had?

We're getting a little overwhelmed because it seems like there's a million little things you need. Like for instance a 45psi regulator - how many people can remember that?!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Capri,

(Sorry can not call you by your cyber-name







)

All of those things you list are part of your initial dealing. Your trailer will come with a single 12v battery, but if you have not yet fixed on a deal you can negotiate for two 6v batteries (longer amp hours).

If you did not include hitch and brake controller in deal, the best place to order both is from RV wholesalers

There are many things to add to the list of items, much will depend upon you budget and preference. If the deal is done then I would suggest waiting until you have been out a few times to see what you really need. The only thing I would install before first use is a black tank flush such as the Tornado (new product) or the Quickie flush 
Install before the blank tank is used









Hope this helps

Jared


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

S M, I see you have a 95 GM truck. If it is not pre-wired for a brake controller, you might be better off buying your Prodigy from RJay's speed shop. They sell a nice kit for wiring a brake controller into your truck. (they also charge less for shipping than RV wholesalers!)

Look at this link R Jay's and scroll down to the bottom of the page for the wiring kit.

Can't help much with the hitch questions, I have a 5th wheel.

As far as the "other stuff", we found it was best to keep a written list of stuff we wanted to get (wish list) Much easier than trying to remember off the top of your head. (leveling pads!)

We just found the neatest things called "plate caddies" it is a small plastic tray that holds a paper plate, and stuff with one hand, leaving your other hand free to load or eat. Plate caddy

We paid 6.95 for a set of 8 of them at Le Gourmet Chef


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I don't think the Outback comes with a battery. Some dealers may provide it as part of the deal, but I just looked at the Keystone web page, and a battery is not listed as either standard or an option. My dealer threw one in as part of a starter kit.

Tim


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> I don't think the Outback comes with a battery.Â Some dealers may provide it as part of the deal, but I just looked at the Keystone web page, and a battery is not listed as either standard or an option.Â My dealer threw one in as part ofÂ a starter kit.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]33579[/snapback]​


Well, that's my confusion. I've seen some here say it is included as standard equipment from Keystone (as well as sand pads for the stabilizers), but like you said, when I looked on their web page and in the brochure, a battery isn't listed as standard or as an option.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

The best bet would be to call Keystone direct. If they say it is, then call the dealer and demand it. If they say it isn't, then call the dealer and see if you can work out a decent deal on one. Better yet, if your not going to be doing a lot of dry camping, you could shop around for a decent series 24 marine/RV deep cycle battery, and probably pay less than at a camp store.

Tim


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sand Pads for the stabilizers are standard but the pad for the tongue jack is not.

Batteries are a safety issue and you should have one any time you tow but there are MANY choices and requirements in batteries. You can get by with a single group 24 battery and I would think 99% of dealers will put one in but you can have more of a battery requirement then what a group 24 battery will supply. I had my dealer put in 2 group 27 batteries.

If you plan on being at camp ground with electricity all the time then a single group 24 will be fine. If you plan on dry camping then more battery amps the better. The limit is what ever you can fit on the trailer with what ever you can convince the dealer to throw in.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> Sand Pads for the stabilizers are standard but the pad for the tongue jack is not.
> 
> [snapback]33601[/snapback]​


I wonder if my 2003 was supposed to come with the sand pads? I never got any, and I asked the dealer about it too. Hmmmm.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Wow, I never thought. When I bought my TV the battery wasn't listed as standard or an option. Should I thank my dealer or Nissan for just making that part of the deal? I know I wasn't charged extra for it.

drifter


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

Dealer told me they never order with a battery because the manufacturer puts in the cheapest one. This was a reference to all their trailers, not Outback specific. My fiver came with a battery, we replaced it immediately with two 6volts (had to modify box area).


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

mine came with dual batteries, interstate is the brand, probably cheapies.
also came with sand pads, and a bunch of plastic caps









darrel


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the plastic caps were black and there were 20 of them, then they are lug nut covers.


----------

